# New tamper from Mahlgut, the Palm. Dont say PUSH



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I gotta say, its a whole hell of a lot better looking than their previous level-lock tamper, and also much easier to compare to the PUSH. You'll be paying for the good looks however at about £100.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks quality!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks expensive, oops it is!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anymore info ? Diameter


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Speaking of the Push .. what has become of it? I registered interest ages ago and haven't heard a word about it since!

Actually, I am not sure that either of these is for me. I am able to tamp evenly by now just using my fingers and thumb on the rim of the basket .. I think it is a "by feel" thing!

David


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Speaking of the Push .. what has become of it? I registered interest ages ago and haven't heard a word about it since!
> 
> Actually, I am not sure that either of these is for me. I am able to tamp evenly by now just using my fingers and thumb on the rim of the basket .. I think it is a "by feel" thing!
> 
> David


There's a few out in the field for testing at the moment


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anymore info ? Diameter


Mahlgut do all their tampers in a large range of sizes, and in flat or convex.

Easier to link than to list -

http://mahlgut.eu/shop/allgemeines-zubehoer/mahlgut-tamper-palm/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

can someone explain the difference between the two tampers please?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It looks different and you tamp slightly differently, the end result and the basic methodology is exactly the same.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£90 plus postage.....it looks lovely in stainless steel as well and is a doddle to adjust. Just loosen the grip and turn in or out.....if I thought this would make a tad of difference to my coffee I would buy one. Which came first by the way, this or the Push?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hard to say, this got released yesterday so it could have been in production for a while or Mahlgut could just be a whole shit load faster at bringing things to market.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the original level-lock Mahlgut tamper, the lock system really is very nice and locks solid. I was never particularly stellar at getting a level tamp so for me it really makes quite a significant difference, just another way for me to streamline the process and know I have a level tamp.

If you are already a level-handed kinda person, or just dont think a small angle makes much difference then its not going to change much!

I would be interested to know what this new one weighs, the old one is something like 1.2kg of heft.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Push has been about for almost a year probably?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I have the original level-lock Mahlgut tamper, the lock system really is very nice and locks solid. I was never particularly stellar at getting a level tamp so for me it really makes quite a significant difference, just another way for me to streamline the process and know I have a level tamp.
> 
> If you are already a level-handed kinda person, or just dont think a small angle makes much difference then its not going to change much!
> 
> I would be interested to know what this new one weighs, the old one is something like 1.2kg of heft.


1.1 kg apparently, from their website


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Push has been about for almost a year probably?


Yep, but I always got the impression that it was taking a very long time to come to the market. personally, I would have produced it after the WBC event when interest was high and made adjustments on the fly


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The guy who's making it is a perfectionist. It took the best part of six months to get the test versions out, every time it seemed like we were close to receiving them he decided to change something else.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

which is exactly why the german one got there

question; does anyone remember who came second?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

PUSH said theirs was going to be affordable, that can mean different things to different people, but being cheaper than £100 would help people remember who came second... they have done a much more thorough marketing job in the UK as well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> they have done a much more thorough marketing job in the UK as well.


Yep, only trouble is the shelves are still bare. The German tamper has set the standard, certainly in price. If they can bring this all metal tamper to the market or £10 delivered, then Push will have to come in cheaper.....be interesting to see the inevitable shoot out


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I wonder if PUSH have a price in mind already, surely the longer it spends in development and the more "R+D" that goes in to it the more that has to be tacked onto the price to account for it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I wonder if PUSH have a price in mind already, surely the longer it spends in development and the more "R+D" that goes in to it the more that has to be tacked onto the price to account for it?


Hasn't been set yet but probably safe to say it will be more than the Mahlgut


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Hasn't been set yet but probably safe to say it will be more than the Mahlgut


Thats a shame to hear, I actually prefer the look of this and £100 is already enough to make me squirm. I know other tampers cost this much but its a lot to pay for something so simple in its basic function.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Simple in function but the devil is in the detail - size, tolerances, finish etc


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> There's a few out in the field for testing at the moment


I have handled one of the push tampers by Bocca Amsterdam, it was in the hands of Yakup Aydin on the picture;

http://www.bocca.nl/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/slider-bocca-store_entree-940x450.jpg

You have to learn to use it, I got big hands so it was a little to petite


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mahlgut are packing in one of their new tampers when they send the Grist across for review so I'll get chance to give it a spin (ba boom) as well.

They also let me know that the reasons for wanting to produce this tamper were varied, but feedback from customers was a main driver (very likely customers who had seen the PUSH), they wanted a flat top without tools so thats what Mahlgut set about to produce. Level lock tampers don't need much adjusting, very generally speaking you want to keep roughly the same distance between shower screen and puck, so the level rarely needs changing, so the need for a tool to do so isn't the end of the world... but I will say that the adjustment on their current tamper, which I own, is very easy and rock solid. I wouldn't lament tools but having no need for them does add a slickness to the finished product. The final reason was price... having heard rumors of the price the competition would be they wanted to hit a lower price with a quality product. Beating that competition to market will be a big help as well.

I'll give some further opinions when I get my grubby mits on it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

When Push comes to shove you mean? ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They should have called it the shove, just for fun


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah but talk about rubbing salt in the wound! Business is cut throat and who snoozes loses. Shame when it's a small company striving to perfect its product before selling them. Guess you can only fiddle about with something for so long unless its existence is kept under wraps.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree, I mean I assume there is nothing patentable or completely unique about the PUSH design, they created a desire in the market which was taken up by another company.

I still think the hype they have created will bring them sales, probably in greater volume than Mahlgut. I personally see level-lock tampers as a good way to remove human error from a barista team in a cafe and if they can hit that market they will do well. Of course if the price is as high as it seems it might be they will have to have a superior product.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone end up getting one of these and can give short review?

In a the market for a level tamper and would rather buy British than the Marglut


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have an old style one, it is heavy when you first get it but you get used to it and the locking mechanism is convenient when it works but often gets locked so tight it's damn near impossible to unscrew.

This might be different on the new one, and when it does work its a doddle to change the height.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Still using mine and love the easy adjustments. Been away from the scene for a while and love the look of their new design.


----------

